# January POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Feb 4, 2009)

Vote your favorite now for December POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## Overread (Feb 4, 2009)

woot first vote - and post  

anyway another fantastic month of shots - was a difficult choice to make.


----------



## Dmitri (Feb 7, 2009)

Was a tough one. There were three that immediately struck me as awesome... hard choice


----------



## invisible (Feb 7, 2009)

Once again, great pool of photographs to choose from. Easy decision for me, though. Congrats to everybody whose work was nominated.


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 7, 2009)

Another tough round... does it ever get easy?


----------



## Winston Deckard (Feb 17, 2009)

Very high quality on most pictures!  Hard choice!

Congratulations for all contestants!


----------

